# play station MOD chips



## gdatuk (Oct 1, 2005)

hi guys
i would like to know something about mod chips for ps2
i have the slim version(UK) 
i want to run my DVDs which i write using my dvd writer
so i need to add a MOD chip
1) Is it safe to MOD a PS2?
2)i enquired with a shop in spencers, chennai - they offered to do it for 2100
then another shop told that he will do it for 3900 when asked reason for cost he told..he does it with original sony mod chip
Does sony do such MOD chips? which one should i go for?

3) CAN I TAKE THE RISK?


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Oct 1, 2005)

Before modding remember that ur warranty will no longer be valid and sony will not be responsible for any damage caused. As for if it is safe......yes it is safe to mod ur ps2 but make sure that some professional person does it. Sony itself doesn't make mod chip(why should they). As for the price is varies from place to place so no exact price could be quoted. My friend has a ps2 as well as xbox both with mod chip installed. I had a modded ps2 which I sold, I want to get the new console ps3 or maybe xbox2.


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Oct 2, 2005)

gdatuk said:
			
		

> i want to run my DVDs which i write using my dvd writer
> so i need to add a MOD chip



You do not need a mod chip to run your home made DVD's as they do not have region protection. This applies to backed up DVD's too. Pretty sure as I'm doing it right now on my cousin's PS2 (regular). The slim one, I don't think is different but I'm not very sure. I got my slim pre-modded.

If you're wary of mod chipping, you can always use the knife swap trick. Google for instructions.

*www.geocities.com/raibee/knife.html

Keith


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Oct 3, 2005)

the knife trick will damage the tray buddy

mod is the best.

it will be to expensive.


----------



## magnet (Oct 3, 2005)

in india i guess they use aladin chip to mod....but a frnd who recently went to malaysia   had a met with a guy who suggested  the worst mod chip ever is aladin....this guy used to mod ps2...and was hardly 17....sorry dude i 4 got the name of best mod chip so far.....


----------

